# ..::Purple Sunset::..



## Mien (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first tut, hope you'll enjoy!
This is the look we are goin for:







What you'll need: (what I used)

e/s Base (Hema)
Vaseline
White & nude e/s (by Colourful Beauty)
Gold pig. (Brilliant Gold by Jacquard Pearl-ex)
Pink pig. with gold sparkle (03 Regard Rose Or by Bourjois)
Pink/red e/s (Passionate by MAC)
Orange/red pig. with gold sparkle (Fox by GOSH)
Dark purple pig. with gold sparkle (Grape by GOSH)
Black e/s with blue sparkle (Cloudburst by MAC)
Dark red Kohl (Raven by MAC)
Black liquid lner (Miss Helen)
Black Mascara (Masterpiece by MaxFactor)






Start with a clean face, moisture, foudation, brows etc.





Apply base to the enitre lid, up to the crease





Dip your finger in the vaseline and blend the base with it.





Apply the nude colour to the inner corner of your eyes.





Take a bit of gold pig. 





Apply on top of e/s.





Pick up the pink pig. with a large brush





Apply it to the middle of the lid, slightly over the gold.





Then go back with the gold, slightly over the pink. that should be enough blending.





Take a small brush and get some FOX on it.





Apply this to the outer eye, close to the lashline 
(you can take it up just a little higher than in the pic)





Pick up Passionate:





Apply it to the crease:





You may wanna go back with a few colours:





Now it's time for Grape!





Pad it on half above and half on top of passionate, like this:





Now wipe the brush and go back and forward to blend:





We wanna darken the edge with Cloudburst:





Apply to the outer line, pulling the colour to the lower lashline and to the crease, you'll have this:





Now, a highlight, I use a lot, my skin is quite light: 





Apply from the crease to the eyebrows, softening the harsh line





That's it for the shadows, apply Raven to the outer 2/3 of lowerlashline, blending towards the inner corners





Some liquid liner





Curling & mascara!!





Lips (MAC Poisse, Bodyshop passionberry balm) and cheeks (Etos brozing)




















Hope you've all enjoyed, let me know if you try this look, would love to see!
xx Mien​


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Thanks for posting, I hope to see more from you!


----------



## PMBG83 (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh I like this look! For some reason you remind me of Sarah McLachlan.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 14, 2007)

Great Job


----------

